# End Table Build



## B&O Craftsman (Mar 2, 2016)

I'm in the process of making my second end table. Its looking very good. Here is a video of the process on my build.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Table saw safety?*

I watched enough of the video to see you reaching over the spinning blade, no blade guard and no outfeed table, to gather up the cut piece, definitely not the safest practice and against the rules in the operating manuals.

For your own safety I would recommend an outfeed support where you can push the cutpiece beyond the blade and over to one side where it can be gathered up safely. If you were to accidentally drop that piece onto the blade it will kickback at you with dire consequences. If it should slip from your grasp, the immediate reaction of most folks would be to try to catch it. That's when your hand will contact the blade and you may lose some fingers.
There will be some who say, I have years of experience with table saws and I know what I'm doing so I don't need your "advice". Nothing I say will change those minds. :surprise2: However, remember Murphy's Law which says "If something CAN go wrong it will" AND the Law of Gravity, which so far has not been reversed.


----------



## mat 60 (Jul 9, 2012)

I agree about reaching over the blade and having a out feed table...It did seem funny to see the fence on the left side of the blade but thats your choice..As for a guard, I have never used one but I'm not making you tube videos...I think we all have a choice for what we do and not get crap about it but I also feel someone new to woodworking could easily get hurt when they see some of this stuff...Like the table saw work bench also..


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*There is a table saw accident site*

There are statistic AND personal experiences:
http://sawaccidents.com/other-accidents.htm
One quote from above:

*Reaching across to retrieve cutoff piece.*

_*The tip thumb was cut off when contacting the blade. This was done during retrieval of the cutoff piece after finishing the cut. The end of the thumb was lost.M*__*aterial: not specified . ...*__*"anyway.. not paying attention, I reached for the cut off material and put my thumb right into the blade. Cut the tip off instantly." sawmillcreek.org

*_ http://sawaccidents.com/p1.htm









Anyone can post a You Tube video and there is no "test" for dangerous or bad practices, and as mat 60 said beginners may assume that some procedures are "standard practice'.... NOT SO.


----------



## B&O Craftsman (Mar 2, 2016)

woodnthings said:


> I watched enough of the video to see you reaching over the spinning blade, no blade guard and no outfeed table, to gather up the cut piece, definitely not the safest practice and against the rules in the operating manuals.
> 
> For your own safety I would recommend an outfeed support where you can push the cutpiece beyond the blade and over to one side where it can be gathered up safely. If you were to accidentally drop that piece onto the blade it will kickback at you with dire consequences. If it should slip from your grasp, the immediate reaction of most folks would be to try to catch it. That's when your hand will contact the blade and you may lose some fingers.
> There will be some who say, I have years of experience with table saws and I know what I'm doing so I don't need your "advice". Nothing I say will change those minds. :surprise2: However, remember Murphy's Law which says "If something CAN go wrong it will" AND the Law of Gravity, which so far has not been reversed.


Thank you for your concern and advice. I've been thinking of an out-feed table and trying to improve my table saw. I am always willing to accept critic and learn to do better.


----------



## B&O Craftsman (Mar 2, 2016)

*Update , Final video on my build*

Hey all, here is the final on my end table build


----------

